# PDSA more expensive than private



## shellyann1971

Hi

I havent been on this forum long , so I am guessing most of you know this already, but i had to post as I was surprised. 

I was checked a few months ago on getting my cats spayed and newtered.
these where the prices quoted for 3 vets that I checked

PDSA - around £120
Private vet - around £80
private - £47

I dont understand why the PDSA is so expensive? I am guessing if most people are like me and shop around, they are loosing a awful lot of buisness. 

I have also checked yearly injections, and few other things and the PDSA and way highter than the other two vets I checked. 

I know its a charity, and a lot of people have PDSA care for free, but surly having prices that are similar or closer to vets near by is in the best interest of the PDSA


Michelle


----------



## gskinner123

Hi 

I'm a bit confused. I thought the PDSA only offered low cost neutering/spaying for pets of those on low income? But I don't know a lot about the PDSA....

And what's the difference between "private vet" and "private" ?


----------



## buffie

gskinner123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a bit confused. I thought the PDSA only offered low cost neutering/spaying for pets of those on low income? But I don't know a lot about the PDSA....
> 
> And what's the difference between "private vet" and "private" ?


As far as I am aware the PDSA is for people who are on certain benefits only.They do not have fixed costs I dont think,it is a donation only system,Or it was.I worked in a PDSA centre for a short time a good few years ago.


----------



## shellyann1971

gskinner123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I'm a bit confused. I thought the PDSA only offered low cost neutering/spaying for pets of those on low income? But I don't know a lot about the PDSA....
> 
> And what's the difference between "private vet" and "private" ?


:lol: sorry its the way I wrote it ..... they both the same

have I got it wrong then? as in our PDSA, it is for people on certain benefits, and also for full paying too ... or is it the pdsa run the same place, and the full paying are private? if you understand me? mind you it doesnt cover injections and newtereing on the PDSA, which makes sense to me. As I do have one cats on the PDSA, the only allownace is one animal, and if he is not fully up to date on his injections i cant take him in if he gets ill

Michelle


----------



## ellie8024

I am not sure if all the PDSA branches are the same as my mum used to have her cats registered with the one here and you could register up to 3 animals and it was only £25 pet cat for neutering and that was only last year


----------



## Dally Banjo

Our vet is a PDSA practice but anyone can go we paid £55 for Louie to be neuterd. I think if people are registerd with the PDSA then they only have to make a donation or pay less, Banjo has Hydro once a week & its £25 as he is a long term patient to the insurace company but Ive seen people just paying £10 so it can get a bit confusing.


----------



## rhian d

my mum has one of her cats re3gisteder with the PDSA in her area as she cant work she is on benifits. she can only register one cat at a time at her centre it lasts for 6 months then she can re-register the same cat or another one. but she only pays on donation so she cn pay as much as she can afford to pay at the time there is no set price. maybe all PDSA centres are different. i am not sure on the private side of it tho so cant help there sorry.


----------



## Andy_91

well round here spayeding a bitch in pdsa £88 but thats a dog and in a private vet its up to £130 but for a boy cat in a private vet its 15 25 qid


----------



## Andy_91

mind you id rather pay the 130 qid because the pdsa round here is useless they didnt even notice my dog was in a phantom pregnancy yet i take her to a private vet and 1st thing they notice is , you guessed it but i got stung with a very expensive bill after ¬¬ but from my exprience with basildon pdsa they dont do much for your pet if you dont donate "pay what you can afford" tbh id rather get into debt to make sure my animals receive the best possible care then take them there


----------



## shellyann1971

I dont like the pdsa here either

what happened about 3+ years ago. 

I was laid of from work, and one of my cats had fluid on his lungs, I registered and went to the pdsa, I mentioned he may need his teeth done, the vet looked at his mouth, and said she would she me it can get scraped away, and called a nurse in to hold him down, I told I didnt want her to do it, as he is a ill cat, she ignored me, and scraped at his teeth until the bleed, and my cat colaspsed on the table, the woman paniced, luckily my cat started to recover, but a week later he died ... I swore I would never go back there, as I did complain, but as they do, the vets back each other up... my family dont understand why I dont go back, as I would be entitied to one cat for free treatment, but I dont want to, I would rather pay in a vet that I know would treat my animals with respect. 

Recently I adopted a diabetic cat, the costs covered , I was given the option of which PDSA to go to was the one above, and I realised the only option, in case of emergency with the diabeties, its seems a bit better now, but I wont never let any of my other cats there ever.... still dont trust them as far as I can throw them... 

The worst thing is, when vets treat your animals like rubbish, there is nothing you can do about it, at the time, (dont know if now) there was no governing body to help with complaints against vets

Michelle


----------



## EmzieAngel

I think the PDSA are also for full paying people too, as my nearest PDSA vet is our emergency vets.


----------



## Guest

shellyann1971 said:


> The worst thing is, when vets treat your animals like rubbish, there is nothing you can do about it, at the time, (dont know if now) there was no governing body to help with complaints against vets
> 
> Michelle


Here is the governing body (says they were est in 1844) complaint procedure


----------



## sunzstan

you can have 3 pets registered at the pdsa near me. when i called them to find out how much it was to nueter my cat they told me that there are some private vets that can do it for free if you get council tax benefit. the pdsa can do the referal for you

i got 2 of my cats done


----------

